# Looking for a few stories please help



## Forceofwill (Mar 23, 2016)

I have been trying to find several stories for a long time. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am relying on my memory from a long time ago, so some of the details may be slightly off.

1. Two girls are sitting together and having a conversation. One of the girls has big boobs and the other has small ones. As they talk, the girl with the big boobs has her boobs shrink while the other girl's boobs grow.

2. Girl goes to a fitness class and gets embarassed by the fit fitness instructor. She does some kind of magic on the instructor and makes her and her fit husband/boyfriend go on an eating binge and gain a lot of weight.

3. Sorority of girls breastfeed one another to gain weight. At one point a fraternity comes over and they breastfeed them making them fat.

4. A group of witches are talking about their exploits. One of them recounts a story where there was once a promising model, but now she is a washed up barmaid. The witch used some kind of magic to make her weight gain go to her stomach instead of her boobs.

5. Alternate reality story. In one reality there is a girl who dresses proper and wont give a guy the time of day. Later, in another reality, she dresses slutty with a belly button piercing and is more open to hanging out with the guy.

Thanks again!


----------



## Coop (Mar 26, 2016)

I can tell you the 2nd one. It was called Kirsta's Revenge by Jake(JMJ) which sadly was never finished.

COME ON JAKE! GET YOUR HEAD INTO THE GAME!


----------



## Ulvrik (Mar 26, 2016)

hmm if i thinking right now, then i think the 3rd one is Mama Latte by Anonymous


----------

